# Snakes



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Whats the deal with snakes here in Philippines. I know that this is home to some of the deadliest snakes but what are the chances of a confrontation and what are the options for medical assistance in case of being bitten. I ask because my neighbour-to-be, who I was chatting to yesterday, told me that he had killed a cobra in his garden a few days ago.
Anybody on here had a confrontation or been bitten?


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

When I was building my house i rented a small place down the street so i would have a place to go during construction. My crew lived on site in a tent. I liked living with and partying with my crew so I didn't use the rental often. One night I decided to stay at the rental which had been vacant for two weeks. The next day I went outside to brush my teeth as is my custom. I kneeled down in front of the wood pile to spit and was greeted by a cobra in full pi****ed off regalia. They are there and move in quickly when no activity or noise is present. Make lots of noise to announce your presence when going on your walkabouts and you should be o.k.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

When I use the brush cutter in the back yard it's a concern, neighbors will tell me later that the snakes end up in all sorts of places, these are mainly brown cobra's but they have no rattler on the end of their tails. 

Me and my grandson were lounging in the upper patio in the net and I noticed something move and sure enough it was a large brown cobra hanging down looking at us from about 8 feet, I began to move and he took off like a rocket in our roof. 

I have killed several small snakes and I did have a monkey for a 3 years he got his share also.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Even in Manila there are some snakes; but the farther out in the country you get the greater the chance. Most all snakes here are deadly. Chance of treatment or survival if bitten? Zero. And that is being very honest. Just have to learn caution and do daily snake checks inside and out. Even a 2 inch cobra is deadly. I lived for years in Masbate province and snakes of all kinds were a daily occurrence and concern.



Jet Lag


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Had one out in the street a couple weeks ago. This is almost fully built up area and it was trying to dodge vehicles while on pavement. Didn't last too long as it wound up being a very good totally flat snake that didn't move anymore.

Fred


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

hogrider said:


> Whats the deal with snakes here in Philippines. I know that this is home to some of the deadliest snakes but what are the chances of a confrontation and what are the options for medical assistance in case of being bitten. I ask because my neighbour-to-be, who I was chatting to yesterday, told me that he had killed a cobra in his garden a few days ago.
> Anybody on here had a confrontation or been bitten?


Not exactly the comfort level you were hoping for (in terms of responses), I'm guessing. Well, you're not alone. I'm right there with you.

Here's an website to give you some numbers: IST WEBSITE HOME PAGE

I still believe your chances are encountering a "snake" is much greater when dealing with people.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Not exactly the comfort level you were hoping for (in terms of responses), I'm guessing. Well, you're not alone. I'm right there with you.
> 
> Here's an website to give you some numbers: IST WEBSITE HOME PAGE
> 
> I still believe your chances are encountering a "snake" is much greater when dealing with people.


Biggest problem with surviving a snake bite is the lack of antivenin for any given type of snake. Large hospitals may or may not have it and there would be no way to know which one to go to in whatever area you are. Also it could be like when you go to stores here to buy something they should have and all you hear is "sorry sir, out of stock!" Never know, here in "paradise" it really is a possibility.

Just getting to the hospital (assuming you know which one to go to) can take an hour or maybe two depending on distance, traffic and even weather. In the rainy season, many areas flood and that brings them above ground and out in the open until the ground dries up again. Also, there are NO reliable ambulance services here and there is no 911 to call for help. 
As I mentioned in an earlier post, most all snakes in the country are deadly. A cobra bite for example, without extremely fast *proper* treatment you'll be dead within 30 to 45 minutes.
I never give them a second thought except to know that they are here and they were here first. This is their home and WE are the intruders..

PS. It is important to note that snakes will not try to attack or come after you. They bite in self defense *only*. If one is encountered when out somewhere just stand COMPLETELY STILL. No matter how long it takes, stay put and wait for the snake to move away and all will be fine. It is the close, sudden movements that can cause them to strike out at you.



Jet Lag


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I may have mentioned this before but my sister in law disproved the myth that you can't run with you underware around your ankles. There was a snake curled up around the base of the CR one morning and she ran.:bolt:


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> PS. It is important to note that snakes will not try to attack or come after you. They bite in self defense *only*. If one is encountered when out somewhere just stand COMPLETELY STILL. No matter how long it takes, stay put and wait for the snake to move away and all will be fine. It is the close, sudden movements that can cause them to strike out at you. Jet Lag


While in my sophmore year in High School, biology was a required subject. I was the "snake man" for the year. Took care of all the live and dead specimens we had. Learned quite a bit about them at the time. WOW ! ! just thinking of this, was 60 years ago.

The advice given is the best. They don't like us as much as we don't like them and will leave if given the chance. They will attack if they feel cornered or threatened. This is for the normal run of the mill snakes, both poisonous and non-poisonous. I don't know about some of the larger ones like the pythons or anaconda, I believe they have a different mindset and will attack humans.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> I may have mentioned this before but my sister in law disproved the myth that you can't run with you underware around your ankles. There was a snake curled up around the base of the CR one morning and she ran.:bolt:


That puts quite a picture in ones mind. LOL I about fell off my chair when I read that. 

Fred


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

snakes are most aggressive , when just having finished shedding their old skin .
so when you chance upon a very shiny snake , that is dry ,, i give them more room .


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

According to my wife a lot of people who die from snake bit are bitten in their sleep. I can only assume they must roll onto them or some similar moving i their sleep.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> According to my wife a lot of people who die from snake bit are bitten in their sleep. I can only assume they must roll onto them or some similar moving i their sleep.


Yep they are cold blooded which means they don't control their body heat as we do and they will crawl into sleeping bags with campers and do other things as they seek out a nice warm place to be. They will snuggle up to you for the warmth but will attack if you roll on them or make a quick movement while dreaming or something as they think they are being attacked and feel very threatened.

Fred


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Jet Lag;8865066
Just getting to the hospital (assuming you know which one to go to) can take an hour or maybe two depending on distance said:


> This is one of my biggest concerns here. If something does happen - accident, heart attack, stroke... it's all over because the response will be so slow. People here don't even move over for emergency vehicles most of the time. I cycle for exercise, and the number of close calls on these narrow roads has been worrisome, even though I always head up further into the hills where there is less traffic.
> 
> Now I have to worry about snakes? Arggh...


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback. So mostly, they will not attack unless feeling threatened. I guess a pet dog that will most likely inspect for a closer look is in the firing line.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

hogrider said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. So mostly, they will not attack unless feeling threatened. I guess a pet dog that will most likely inspect for a closer look is in the firing line.


Unless you are going to have a nipa hut in the jungle somewhere you should really not have too many problems with snakes. 
Main thing is at home, on your patio, garage, or storage areas, never reach in with your hand into places you can not see. Snakes love to be in small areas during the day to sleep. So if you startle a snake that way they will try to defend themselves the same as any creature.



Jet Lag


----------

